# JD 46 backhoe and draw bar?



## depturd (Aug 10, 2013)

Anybody figure out a way of being able to pull a trailer with the 46 backhoe attached to a 2320?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

With the backhoe attached, do you have access to the draw bar? If so, can you drop the hoe inside the trailer? If not, perhaps you can mount a hitch of sorts in place of one of the hoe teeth.


----------

